

Engineers blamed as France orders 1,860 trains the wrong size - personjerry
http://www.cnet.com/news/engineers-blamed-as-france-orders-two-thousand-trains-the-wrong-size/

======
lugg
Blame the engineers for your 20 billion dollar batch size. I can honestly say
I've never heard of a more outrageous attempt at passing the buck.

